# boca bearings oil or no oil ?



## casewilliams

I just purchased a pair of Boca ABEC 7 orange sheilded ceramic bearings for my Curado, the guy at the reel shop said not to use oil, use them dry! what do yall think?


----------



## Dipsay

casewilliams said:


> I just purchased a pair of Boca ABEC 7 orange sheilded ceramic bearings for my Curado, the guy at the reel shop said not to use oil, use them dry! what do yall think?


 Personally I havent used the orange Seals. I use their ABEC#5 LD series. I lighly butter my fingers with light lube (Special blend..lol) and then butter that bearing between my fore finger and thumb. It puts a light coating on the outside of that bearing( Which will help keep it from rusting in that bearing housing) and it also works in to the racers and bleeds down just enough to give it lubrication but not over lube the bearing. keep in mind that the outer housing,racers and shields are still 440 stainless. it will rust if it's not maintained properly. even though the balls inside are ceramic that inside racer can still rust and pit affecting the distance. I know Boca says you can use them dry, but I aire on the side of caution and maintenance..Hope this helps...Dip

Also, if you go to clean those Orange seals out in acetone you have to remove the seals so they dont get dammaged. Kinda like putting gasoline in a tupperware bowl.. Kinda difficult getting those seals back on, just my .02


----------



## casewilliams

Thanks for reply, I put 1 drop of quantum hot sauce in each bearing and casted about 10' further,than I did with the dry bearings.


----------



## BustinTops

use oil for sure.......tiny amount ovcourse.

like Dip said its for protection against corrosion. It also gets rid of that hissy sound ceramics make.


----------



## muddyfuzzy

*yep!*



Dipsay said:


> Personally I havent used the orange Seals. I use their ABEC#5 LD series. I lighly butter my fingers with light lube (Special blend..lol) and then butter that bearing between my fore finger and thumb. It puts a light coating on the outside of that bearing( Which will help keep it from rusting in that bearing housing) and it also works in to the racers and bleeds down just enough to give it lubrication but not over lube the bearing. keep in mind that the outer housing,racers and shields are still 440 stainless. it will rust if it's not maintained properly. even though the balls inside are ceramic that inside racer can still rust and pit affecting the distance. I know Boca says you can use them dry, but I aire on the side of caution and maintenance..Hope this helps...Dip
> 
> Also, if you go to clean those Orange seals out in acetone you have to remove the seals so they dont get dammaged. Kinda like putting gasoline in a tupperware bowl.. Kinda difficult getting those seals back on, just my .02


i installed the boca abec7's about a month ago following these instructions. i have been very happy with the upgrade, very happy. the gain in casting distance was nice but where i really noticed a difference was going into a strong head wind.


----------



## gsb

Boca discourages using hot sauce lube. something about it being made specifically for metal bearings and it gums up in ceramics. Thought I would pass that along. I just ordered some and have all the same questions that people keep asking!


----------



## Bruiser

Have the abec7's orange seal - use them dry, have not had a problem.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

*Try the ABEC #5's Next Time!*

Y'all should try the ABEC #5's (Lightnings), like Dipsay mentions. I think you'll find they are just as good and you won't have to worry about the orange seal when cleaning. Best of all, they are significantly less expensive. Get the 4-pack from Boca - that breaks down to the lowest cost per bearing, significantly less expensive than Shimano originals.

I'd be interested in hearing new feedback from all you #7 guys if you try the #5's. We'd all heard there was little or no difference, but I'd like to hear it again. Regardless, very happy with the #5's. If my Curados cast any farther, I'd need binocular glasses!

This link takes you to the 4-pack screen - it's kind of hard to find on the website.

http://www.bocabearings.com/productdetail.aspx?ItemID=7607&ProductSubGroupID=53

Tight Lines (if the water will ever come back...)


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper

Have the ceramics in all my reels for the past year put one drop of hot sauce on them occasionally no problems yet still casting great.


----------



## rjc1982

ClearLakeClayt said:


> I'd be interested in hearing new feedback from all you #7 guys if you try the #5's. We'd all heard there was little or no difference, but I'd like to hear it again. Regardless, very happy with the #5's. If my Curados cast any farther, I'd need binocular glasses!
> 
> Tight Lines (if the water will ever come back...)


On my 1st upgrade I used 7's on a CU200 and was amazed at the increase in casting distance. After reading posts from Dip, Bantam and others about 7's being overkill I went with 5's on another CU200. Absolutely no difference in casting difference compared to the 7's. Will be putting ceramic abec 5's in my 200e7's when the factory bearings start going south on me.


----------



## Pete A.

Here's my experience with orange seals (ABEC 7's from Boca) in over 16 Shimano & Daiwa reels of mine, my sons and 2 brothers.

First they will give you extra orange seals for *FREE.* So no need to *"worry"* about removing and replacing. IMHO easier than poping in & out the split ring (try finding that on the carpet). Actually the removal and reinstalling is pretty easy if you follow their video links on their sight. It gets easier if you do more than just 2. Again extra seals are *FREE* with an order.

Second I clean mine with some Acetone then place on clean cloth. Add few drops of Oust Met-Oil from Smoothdrag.com letting it drain onto cloth (I'm sure any of the other brand oils will perform well but I like low viscosity oil here). install the seals. If the reel sees hard service repeat above when desired (football season is a great time for this, I do this during the games) once a season. I use same process for cleaning but pack with Penn Grease for bearing at Pinion Gear and Drive Shaft. These don't see high speed but invariably see less maintenace.

Third performance is a darn hard thing measure with in concrete terms. With Corky's OEM bearing are great as are #5's & #7's, all is good for this size lure.

However face a SE wind & throw a 1/16oz head & 3" tail trying to hit a tight pocket in the grass then things get a bit more finite. I find the ABEC 7's a bit better. Again I use the term "bit" but not majic.

If you buy these in bulk (5 or 10 packs) and call direct and simply ask for a better price they get more affordable. Yes they are a luxury that some say are not worth it. But then why by a Core, Calais, or $350 rod. Probably we'd all catch as many with the old red reel & $40 rod. So jusfication is left to the buyer.

Pete A.


----------



## Corey D

*what bearing @*

what bearing # is it for a shimano reel in abec 5


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Corey D. said:


> what bearing # is it for a shimano reel in abec 5


See post #8 in this thread. For the bearings at each end of the spool (Shimano part number BNT-0194) the BOCA 3mm x 10mm x 4mm equivalent is this:

http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing...-bearings-four-packs/ceramic-lightning-abec-5

This is for a 4-pack, currently the least expensive per-bearing price on the BOCA site. Note these are for a Curado. You should double-check the Shimano bearing part number to make sure it's the same one for whatever Shimano reel you have.


----------



## WVNative

Just ordered the 4 pack for my citica and curado lightning ceramic ABEC 5's. Gonna try a supertune on both.


----------

